# Roll call. Who is expecting a extreme today?



## Miles Dad (Jul 10, 2012)

I pickup mine from the post office today. I know Dubya and HeatherN is. Who else?


----------



## tommylee22 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm supose to be picking up today based on what Bobby told me over the phone, I've not gotten a tracking number thou.


----------



## Miles Dad (Jul 10, 2012)

As I was driving to the post office at 10am, the post office called me telling me it was there. I never got tracking # but just went there and got Floyd. They should be ready with over night stuff by 10-1030 am.


----------



## bmx3000max (Jul 10, 2012)

i just got mine at 1 today so excited!! my first tegu and bobby gave me a great exsperience for my first one


----------



## tommylee22 (Jul 10, 2012)

I got mine also, seems my wife got all the info and picked him up!!!


Bobby is the man!!! I've had the best experience with him thru this entire business transaction.


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 10, 2012)

got mine too, he was awesome straight out of the bag, climbed all over me and loved his cage. very curious and healthy


----------



## larissalurid (Jul 10, 2012)

Yup I just talked to bobby last night on the phone and he said he was up since 5am (and i was talking to him on phone at 2:30am while he was STILL doing tegu stuff) saying he just sent out a bunch and was getting ready to send requests to a bunch more people. I also got my reserved reg b&w switched over to an extreme so I'll be getting mine in 2 weeks. YAY!!


----------



## Dubya (Jul 10, 2012)

I just got mine a few hrs ago. Bobby called about an hour after it got here to make sure it was ok. The tegu looks great and sunned itself for a bit and is now sleeping in his log. Hasn't eaten, though. I,'ll let him rest and try giving him some food in the morning. His name is Gwanji.


----------



## larissalurid (Jul 10, 2012)

Dubya said:


> I just got mine a few hrs ago. Bobby called about an hour after it got here to make sure it was ok. The tegu looks great and sunned itself for a bit and is now sleeping in his log. Hasn't eaten, though. I,'ll let him rest and try giving him some food in the morning. His name is Gwanji.



What a cute name!


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jul 10, 2012)

I got mine today - Absolutely awesome little lizard. 
He spent about an hour eating after I got him - probably the calmest reptile I've ever seen. I adore him already.

He is also under the impression that if you get food on your nose- the easiest way to clean it is to bury your entire face in the scrambled eggs. I'll have to post video of it later.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations ya'll, don't be shy about sharing pics!


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 10, 2012)

Did you guys request male/female for your tegus? If so, was the sex of the tegu listed on any papers or anything? 

I am getting an extreme sent in about 2 weeks and I requested male, just curious if I will have to wait till it grows up to tell, or if there is info packed with the tegu. Bobby said he is 90% accurate with sexing them right out of the chute.

Also, are you guys all picking them up at the post office? Does the post office call you when it gets there?


----------



## Miles Dad (Jul 10, 2012)

Dubya said:


> I just got mine a few hrs ago. Bobby called about an hour after it got here to make sure it was ok. The tegu looks great and sunned itself for a bit and is now sleeping in his log. Hasn't eaten, though. I,'ll let him rest and try giving him some food in the morning. His name is Gwanji.



I like the name "Gwanji".


----------



## Dubya (Jul 10, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> got mine too, he was awesome straight out of the bag, climbed all over me and loved his cage. very curious and healthy



Mine was great too. My wife unboxed him and was snuggling him when I got there. Bobby called to fill me in on care info and to make sure all was good. I was a little nervous but all turned out great. I would recommend Varnyard to anyone.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jul 13, 2012)

One question - Did anyone get paperwork with theirs? Not a huge deal but was curious about the parents, suspected gender, birth date, etc.


----------



## jbeltran (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey guys new to this site well not new but new at posting comments . So I got my email about the papal a week ago just saw it on there and talked to him today .so that means Im expecting the little guy/girl on Tuesday or Wednesday . I'm so excited I've been waiting three years to receive one . . Can't wait


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 13, 2012)

you can ask bobby all that stuff, but no standard papers


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 13, 2012)

Does anyone know of the B+W or AA condition? i know this isnt where i should ask it but i was just curious lol


----------



## jbeltran (Jul 14, 2012)

So just got off the phone with boby and he said yesterday I was gonna get my gu on Tuesday or Wednesday .but i just talked to him and now he said next week  .Idk ??? But i can't wait for him I geuss more time to set up cage . Any one else run into a problem like that? Also I reserved mine last September.....


Sorry can't is sapost to be can lol


----------



## LEWIS (Jul 17, 2012)

jbeltran said:


> So just got off the phone with boby and he said yesterday I was gonna get my gu on Tuesday or Wednesday .but i just talked to him and now he said next week  .Idk ??? But i can't wait for him I geuss more time to set up cage . Any one else run into a problem like that? Also I reserved mine last September.....
> 
> 
> Sorry can't is sapost to be can lol





I reserved mine in December and i cant get ahold of him. I paid balance and no contact since. I've called and left messages and emailed to much. If he dont get intouch with me by end of week I'm going to send him a money request for my money back. Dont like the way he does business


----------



## Carnicero (Jul 18, 2012)

still waiting for the shipping call, 350 payed in full....


----------



## bonedoc (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm expecting an extreme as well, but since we are getting a high contrast red also we won't see them till the reds hatch. Then both will be shipped at the same time. This is the first time I've worked with Varnyard but I've no complaints. Boddy is very busy as he deals with upwards of 700-800 or more hatchlings every season. So we are all one of MANY. I've left messages and emails as well and though he may not get back to you as quickly as you would like, he will. Also keep in mind that as far as I know, shipping of live stock is in order of when your reservation was received. So first reserved gets the first available. If you reserved later it may take longer as later clutches hatch. I know the wait is frustrating but hang in there. We had our reservations with bobby since the 2011 season, we then moved it to the 2012 after his unfortunate happenings of his 2011 clutches. So we know how it feels to wait.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 19, 2012)

Any news for anyone? we were told it would be around the 16th for shipping after ours hatched but have not heard anything else. Guess he is just really busy, my husband is so excited about it though lol.


----------



## mhuntley002 (Jul 19, 2012)

I talked to him Monday and he said they will ship out next week and be three weeks old. I'm really excited too 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Melissa (Jul 20, 2012)

I hope so, I got 1 for my husbands birthday present he is excited.


----------



## LEWIS (Jul 20, 2012)

Just got the email from bobby. monday is a ship day.


----------



## jbeltran (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey guys and girls just got off the phone with boby and geuss what shipping day is Monday .yes can't wait . So ill keep u ppl updated when he or she gets here .


----------



## Melissa (Jul 21, 2012)

Well I was told almost 4 wks ago the babies were hatching and would be around the 16th when shipped. I really hope ours is shipped this coming week haven't heard anything yet


----------



## Melissa (Jul 22, 2012)

Well talked to Bobby today but it is going to be to hot to ship to me for the next few weeks ugh....


----------



## jbeltran (Jul 22, 2012)

Where do u live Melissa?


----------



## Melissa (Jul 22, 2012)

Tenn 95 +


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 23, 2012)

Melissa said:


> Tenn 95 +



I'm in the same boat you are! I'm in knoxville. How bout you?


----------



## mhuntley002 (Jul 23, 2012)

Any word from Bobby today? Is he shipping?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## larissalurid (Jul 23, 2012)

I got a call from bobby last night and my extreme is being shipped tonight to get here tomorrow!!


----------



## mhuntley002 (Jul 23, 2012)

:/ I didn't get a call, I hope I still get mine this week

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carnicero (Jul 23, 2012)

I talked to him today gonna be too hot by me for tommorow so hes going to send my guy next Tuesday.


----------



## jbeltran (Jul 23, 2012)

I talked to him today earlier and mine is shipped already and is gonna be here at noon . I live in Illinois the temp is about 89 . But I can't wait to see him . But Idk if its gonna be male or female I didn't really ask . But keep Ur heads up guys and girls bobby is a very busy man working trying to get you your wonderful herp. Just like other ppl where saying more time to make the enclosure you want. Just finally got all my temps right .


----------



## Melissa (Jul 24, 2012)

Logie_Bear said:


> Melissa said:
> 
> 
> > Tenn 95 +
> ...



About 4 and a half hours west of you almost to Jackson, Tn. Sadly it doesn't look like it will be under 92 for a while.... sigh


----------



## jbeltran (Jul 24, 2012)

Just got mine today at ten o'clock . Just woke up one min before I heard the door knock I wad Luke is that the door so i got up to my baby gu .he's great roaming his cage and so far has ate two crickets . Idk a name for him yet ..


actually he just knocked off 12 more crickets he's fat now lol basking when i got him he was kinda wrinkley but now he full


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 25, 2012)

I talked to Bobby on Monday and he said that there is a ban on live animal shipments right now to my state (AZ), because of the heat. The post office wouldn't even let him send it. I sent him an email telling him to send the tegu to my mom's house in northern CO, where it is mid 80s in the summer. I plan on visiting her soon anyway, so hopefully it works out. 

Has anyone received a tegu from Bobby that lives in CO?


----------



## mhuntley002 (Jul 25, 2012)

I live in NY where its 80s and he didn't even ship mine... So hopefully next Monday

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 27, 2012)

I wish I would have realized this could happen before I was in it for 350 bucks. I still cant get in contact with Bobby. I wonder how long this is going to take...


----------



## mhuntley002 (Jul 29, 2012)

He should ship tomorrow. does anyone know if we will hear from him tonight our tomorrow?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommylee22 (Jul 29, 2012)

Melissa said:


> Logie_Bear said:
> 
> 
> > Melissa said:
> ...



Awesome to see some people from my old home town on here. I'm originally from Knoxville area. NOw I live in Minneapolis MN


----------



## Carnicero (Jul 30, 2012)

mhuntley002 said:


> He should ship tomorrow. does anyone know if we will hear from him tonight our tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2



Hey huntley, just got off the phone with Bobby. He is sending my extreme out tonight. I am also in NY so he'll probabaly be giving you a call today as well if he hasnt already.


----------



## mhuntley002 (Jul 30, 2012)

[/quote]

Hey huntley, just got off the phone with Bobby. He is sending my extreme out tonight. I am also in NY so he'll probabaly be giving you a call today as well if he hasnt already.
[/quote]

Thanks for letting me know. Mine is shipping out tonight too


----------



## Melissa (Aug 1, 2012)

Wish this weather would cooperate for just a few days, hasn't been below 90 in a while lol.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 4, 2012)

We finally have some storms rolling in this week so the temp should be below 90. Fingers crossed that it doesnt turn around and skip my side of TN. I just sent bobby an email to call me tomorrow and we'll hopefully work things out!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 5, 2012)

We can't seem to catch a temp break until FRIDAY lol, All week suppose to be around 90 until Friday suppose to be 85 but can't ship then ugh lol. I know we will get ours 1 day and it will be worth the wait lol


----------



## LEWIS (Aug 6, 2012)

Mines coming tomorrow.My daughter is excited. Told my wife it is little lIzard. I didnt lie. It its little ;-)


----------



## Melissa (Aug 17, 2012)

Well hopefully we can get our extreme this coming week as the temp will be 85-86ish all week


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 17, 2012)

LEWIS said:


> Mines coming tomorrow.My daughter is excited. Told my wife it is little lIzard. I didnt lie. It its little ;-)



Lol! Not for long. It keeps growing and growing and growing and................


----------



## Melissa (Aug 30, 2012)

Has anyone else NOT got their extreme, we are still waiting on ours, and when I talked to him he seemed to think we were getting a normal and I reminded him we were getting an extreme, he didn't say he didn't have any but every week he has an excuse not to ship that week so just getting a little worried.


----------



## tegulove2012 (Aug 30, 2012)

Melissa said:


> Has anyone else NOT got their extreme, we are still waiting on ours, and when I talked to him he seemed to think we were getting a normal and I reminded him we were getting an extreme, he didn't say he didn't have any but every week he has an excuse not to ship that week so just getting a little worried.



I just bought three extremes last week? and Bobby told me he will sending it to me next Wednesday. I have the question too about are they the extremes?


----------



## Melissa (Aug 31, 2012)

I talked to him last night he said he still has several extremes to ship and that he hasnt been able to ship for like 2 weeks due to storms, he said he will be shipping some Tegus this coming Tue, but wasn't sure if mine would be shipped then ugh.


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 5, 2012)

Just be patient guys, I remember back when waiting for mine stupid problems like heat on the other side of the country and him having to pick back up his lizards kept him from shipping mine and i ended up waiting 2 weeks T_T I did get my extreme though and he's healthy and adorable :] 

There have been a lot of storms around the country though, there was a thunderstorm where I am just a while ago even.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 7, 2012)

Well waiting 2 weeks because of heat is acceptable, waiting 3 weeks because of heat, then another month because of whatever reason is not. I keep getting told maybe next week and then hearing nothing, just getting old. I really didn't want to wait until it was hibernating to see it.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 7, 2012)

His excuse one week was torrential downpours. My buddy in his town was texting me that day and they were done by 230. Then he supposedly shipped some out the following week, but I highly doubt that. Then his excuse last week was flash flood WARNINGS. I'm sorry, but that's a poor excuse. It's a warning, not the actual thing. We get tornado warnings up here in New England that are always a lie. It's sad.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 7, 2012)

There are no tegus!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 7, 2012)

_ @ Todeyius,.. stop spreading info that you know nothing if very little about. It's one thing to say there are no reds if that is truely the case since no one has seen or received one from him this year. But other tegus have hatched and been delivered. Therefore there are other tegus available, just not being shipped at this time for what ever reason.

You're really not helping the situation, especially with people that have been waiting, are worried and stressed enough about it already.

I saw this in someone's office today and your post reminded me of it. 

Think before you Speak; 
T- is it True
H- is it Helpful
I- is it Inspiring
N- is it Necessary
K- is it Kind_


----------



## Melissa (Sep 8, 2012)

I talked to him this morning and he said he should be shipping out a bunch this coming week but wasn't sure if mine would be 1 of them so who knows, maybe I will get mine by the time it is a year old...


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 13, 2012)

JUST GOT MY EXTREME FROM BOBBY TODAY. TOOK ABOUT 2 WEEKS FROM START TO FINISH. MY VARNYARD EXPERIENCE WAS A THUMBS UP. SORRY IT WAS NOT LIKE THIS FOR A LOT OF YOU...

ANYWAYS, YOU KAN PEEP "KALINGA" IN HER OWN THREAD TITLED, KALINGA NG KABIKANO. THANKS EVERYBODY!


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2012)

Anyone hear anything this week? I have tried calling leaving message and nothing.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 19, 2012)

Melissa said:


> Anyone hear anything this week? I have tried calling leaving message and nothing.



I tried yesterday. No call backs or email responses.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 19, 2012)

I would be calling like every hour.... :/


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2012)

I have tried to call him since monday left msg been calling a couple times a day and nothing, havnt heard anyone getting anything this week. I am starting to feel like I just gave away $350.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: RE: Roll call. Who is expecting a extreme today?*



Melissa said:


> I have tried to call him since monday left msg been calling a couple times a day and nothing, havnt heard anyone getting anything this week. I am starting to feel like I just gave away $350.



I put in order/deposit back in march.blk and wht normal.paid in full end of june.still no tegu...

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Melissa (Sep 25, 2012)

So amazingly have not heard anything again, after he told me 2 weeks in a row he would have them shipped this month.... guess not


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Last week I left message.no callback or any info.I'm glad I decided to get one locally...although not happy to be out 150...

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tegus4life (Sep 26, 2012)

You should call him every hour for a few days straight and see if he picks up, if multiple people did it he could be getting calls every 20 minutes which may help prove your point... or someone was talking about getting a lawyer? Is that still going on?


----------



## Melissa (Sep 30, 2012)

If he is really not going to send tegu's or refunds then he is using his website as a scamming device and it should be shut down. I am pretty sure there are ways to do that will have to check into it. I have been calling him everyday for over a week no answer no call back. I really do not appreciate having $350 stolen from me.


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 30, 2012)

Melissa said:


> If he is really not going to send tegu's or refunds then he is using his website as a scamming device and it should be shut down. I am pretty sure there are ways to do that will have to check into it. I have been calling him everyday for over a week no answer no call back. I really do not appreciate having $350 stolen from me.



Omg right that's a lot of money


----------

